# Another newspaper haunt article



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Another newspaper haunt article:

http://www.freep.com/article/20081026/FEATURES01/810260315

Profiles 3 haunts in the metro Detroit area. I like how the individual stories make sure to mention the charitable work some of the people do, like running the Ronald McDonald House, or being president of the local Humane Society...casts haunters in a good light and doesn't make them out to be some deranged kooks!:googly:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats a nice article ..
There are some cool pics if you clic on yards of fun to right of article
cool arches and alot of statics


----------

